# Kernel Panic during a fresh installtion

## manu_leo

Hi Experts, stuck and need your help.

I am doing a fresh install for gentoo on one of my servers and getting the Kernel Panic for it. Attaching the screen shot, .config and /etc/fstab files. I am using xfs file system here.

error_image

https://postimg.org/image/mbkafy1mv/

config_file

http://pastebin.com/KiRftsr1

fstab entries

```
/dev/sdc1   /          xfs  noatime   0 1

/dev/sdc2   /boot      xfs  noatime   0 0

/dev/sdc3   /var       xfs  noatime   0 2

/dev/sdc4   /home      xfs  noatime   0 2

```

Things to be compiled for proper boot

```
(chroot) livecd linux # lspci -vv | grep -i sata

lspci: Unable to load libkmod resources: error -12

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 02) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: Dell 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA Controller [IDE mode]

(chroot) livecd linux #

(chroot) livecd linux #

(chroot) livecd linux # lspci -vv | grep -i scsi

lspci: Unable to load libkmod resources: error -12

02:00.0 Serial Attached SCSI controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS2008 PCI-Express Fusion-MPT SAS-2 [Falcon] (rev 03)

(chroot) livecd linux #

(chroot) livecd linux #

(chroot) livecd linux # lspci -vv | grep -i raid

lspci: Unable to load libkmod resources: error -12

(chroot) livecd linux #

(chroot) livecd linux #

(chroot) livecd linux # lspci -vv | grep -i sas

lspci: Unable to load libkmod resources: error -12

02:00.0 Serial Attached SCSI controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS2008 PCI-Express Fusion-MPT SAS-2 [Falcon] (rev 03)

        Kernel driver in use: mpt3sas
```

Thanks for all your help in advance.

[Moderator edit: cleaned up some confused tags.  OP: use url, not code, when you want to link to an off-site resource.  Use code, not quote, when pasting output from files or terminals. -Hu]

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

> # Linux/x86 4.4.39-gentoo Kernel Configuration

 

how about the 4.9.x branch?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manu_leo,

I suspect its a configuration issue.

We need the output of lspci to check that.

Good fault finding says you only change one thing at a time.

A whole kernel is not one thing.

```
Dell 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA Controller [IDE mode] 
```

IDE Mode is a very bad thing.  It has one purpose. To allow Windows XP users to install the AHCI driver before switching to AHCI mode forever, in the BIOS.

Linux does not need IDE mode.  IDE mode is often not fully functional either, so performance suffers. 

You paid an arm and a leg for a 

```
LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS2008 PCI-Express Fusion-MPT SAS-2
```

Its driver is on a menu with other Fusion devices. which you have as 

```
# CONFIG_FUSION is not set
```

Turn that menu on. Your driver is inside it.

----------

## manu_leo

Thanks Neddy for looking into it. CONFIG_FUSION is built in already. No changes made with it.

```
linux # grep  -i CONFIG_FUSION .config

CONFIG_FUSION=y

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING is not set
```

lspci -vv o/p

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5500 I/O Hub to ESI Port (rev 13)

   Subsystem: Dell PowerEdge M610 I/O Hub to ESI Port

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 15

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable- Count=1/2 Maskable+ 64bit-

      Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

      Masking: 00000000  Pending: 00000000

   Capabilities: [90] Express (v2) Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0

         ExtTag+ RBE+

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, ASPM L0s L1, Exit Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <64us

         ClockPM- Surprise+ LLActRep+ BwNot+ ASPMOptComp-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive+ BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal+ ErrFatal+ PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range BCD, TimeoutDis+, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported ARIFwd+

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 17s to 64s, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled ARIFwd-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

          EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt+ UnxCmplt+ RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol+

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP+ FCP+ CmpltTO+ CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CEMsk:   RxErr+ BadTLP+ BadDLLP+ Rollover+ Timeout+ NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [150 v1] Access Control Services

      ACSCap:   SrcValid+ TransBlk+ ReqRedir+ CmpltRedir+ UpstreamFwd+ EgressCtrl- DirectTrans-

      ACSCtl:   SrcValid- TransBlk- ReqRedir- CmpltRedir- UpstreamFwd- EgressCtrl- DirectTrans-

   Capabilities: [160 v0] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0002 Rev=0 Len=00c <?>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 13) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 25

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: d8000000-dbffffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity+ SERR+ NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: Dell 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/2 Maskable+ 64bit-

      Address: fee20000  Data: 4051

      Masking: 00000002  Pending: 00000000

   Capabilities: [90] Express (v2) Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0

         ExtTag+ RBE+

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 256 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #1, Speed 5GT/s, Width x4, ASPM L0s L1, Exit Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <64us

         ClockPM- Surprise+ LLActRep+ BwNot+ ASPMOptComp-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive+ BWMgmt+ ABWMgmt-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna+ CRSVisible+

      RootCap: CRSVisible+

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range BCD, TimeoutDis+, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported ARIFwd+

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 1s to 3.5s, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled ARIFwd-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

          EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt+ UnxCmplt+ RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol+

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP+ FCP+ CmpltTO+ CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CEMsk:   RxErr+ BadTLP+ BadDLLP+ Rollover+ Timeout+ NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [150 v1] Access Control Services

      ACSCap:   SrcValid+ TransBlk+ ReqRedir+ CmpltRedir+ UpstreamFwd+ EgressCtrl- DirectTrans-

      ACSCtl:   SrcValid- TransBlk- ReqRedir- CmpltRedir- UpstreamFwd- EgressCtrl- DirectTrans-

   Capabilities: [160 v0] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0002 Rev=0 Len=00c <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev 13) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 26

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Memory behind bridge: dd000000-ddffffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity+ SERR+ NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: Dell 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/2 Maskable+ 64bit-

      Address: fee20000  Data: 4071

      Masking: 00000002  Pending: 00000000

   Capabilities: [90] Express (v2) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0

         ExtTag+ RBE+

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 256 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #7, Speed 5GT/s, Width x4, ASPM L0s L1, Exit Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <64us

         ClockPM- Surprise+ LLActRep+ BwNot+ ASPMOptComp-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive+ BWMgmt+ ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surprise-

         Slot #0, PowerLimit 25.000W; Interlock- NoCompl-

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Off, PwrInd Off, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet+ LinkState+

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna+ CRSVisible+

      RootCap: CRSVisible+

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range BCD, TimeoutDis+, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported ARIFwd+

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 1s to 3.5s, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled ARIFwd+

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

          EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt+ UnxCmplt+ RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol+

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP+ FCP+ CmpltTO+ CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CEMsk:   RxErr+ BadTLP+ BadDLLP+ Rollover+ Timeout+ NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [150 v1] Access Control Services

      ACSCap:   SrcValid+ TransBlk+ ReqRedir+ CmpltRedir+ UpstreamFwd+ EgressCtrl- DirectTrans-

      ACSCtl:   SrcValid- TransBlk- ReqRedir- CmpltRedir- UpstreamFwd- EgressCtrl- DirectTrans-

   Capabilities: [160 v0] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0002 Rev=0 Len=00c <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:08.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 8 (rev 13) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 27

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: de000000-deffffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity+ SERR+ NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: Dell 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 8

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/2 Maskable+ 64bit-

      Address: fee20000  Data: 4091

      Masking: 00000002  Pending: 00000000

   Capabilities: [90] Express (v2) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0

         ExtTag+ RBE+

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 256 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #8, Speed 5GT/s, Width x4, ASPM L0s L1, Exit Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <64us

         ClockPM- Surprise+ LLActRep+ BwNot+ ASPMOptComp-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive+ BWMgmt+ ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surprise-

         Slot #0, PowerLimit 25.000W; Interlock- NoCompl-

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Off, PwrInd Off, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet+ LinkState+

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna+ CRSVisible+

      RootCap: CRSVisible+

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range BCD, TimeoutDis+, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported ARIFwd+

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 1s to 3.5s, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled ARIFwd+

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

          EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt+ UnxCmplt+ RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol+

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP+ FCP+ CmpltTO+ CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CEMsk:   RxErr+ BadTLP+ BadDLLP+ Rollover+ Timeout+ NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [150 v1] Access Control Services

      ACSCap:   SrcValid+ TransBlk+ ReqRedir+ CmpltRedir+ UpstreamFwd+ EgressCtrl- DirectTrans-

      ACSCtl:   SrcValid- TransBlk- ReqRedir- CmpltRedir- UpstreamFwd- EgressCtrl- DirectTrans-

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:09.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 9 (rev 13) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 28

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity+ SERR+ NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: Dell 7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 9

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/2 Maskable+ 64bit-

      Address: fee20000  Data: 40b1

      Masking: 00000002  Pending: 00000000

   Capabilities: [90] Express (v2) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0

         ExtTag+ RBE+

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #9, Speed 5GT/s, Width x8, ASPM L0s L1, Exit Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <64us

         ClockPM- Surprise+ LLActRep+ BwNot+ ASPMOptComp-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled+ CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surprise-

         Slot #0, PowerLimit 25.000W; Interlock- NoCompl-

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Off, PwrInd Off, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet- Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet+ LinkState-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna+ CRSVisible+

      RootCap: CRSVisible+

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range BCD, TimeoutDis+, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported ARIFwd+

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 1s to 3.5s, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled ARIFwd-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

          EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt+ UnxCmplt+ RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol+

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP+ FCP+ CmpltTO+ CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CEMsk:   RxErr+ BadTLP+ BadDLLP+ Rollover+ Timeout+ NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [150 v1] Access Control Services

      ACSCap:   SrcValid+ TransBlk+ ReqRedir+ CmpltRedir+ UpstreamFwd+ EgressCtrl- DirectTrans-

      ACSCtl:   SrcValid- TransBlk- ReqRedir- CmpltRedir- UpstreamFwd- EgressCtrl- DirectTrans-

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:14.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub System Management Registers (rev 13) (prog-if 00 [8259])

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Capabilities: [40] Express (v2) Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0

         ExtTag- RBE+

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled

00:14.1 PIC: Intel Corporation 7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers (rev 13) (prog-if 00 [8259])

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Capabilities: [40] Express (v2) Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0

         ExtTag- RBE+

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled

00:14.2 PIC: Intel Corporation 7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers (rev 13) (prog-if 00 [8259])

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Capabilities: [40] Express (v2) Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0

         ExtTag- RBE+

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell PowerEdge M610 onboard UHCI

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

   Region 4: I/O ports at c8c0 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCI Advanced Features

      AFCap: TP+ FLR+

      AFCtrl: FLR-

      AFStatus: TP-

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell PowerEdge M610 onboard UHCI

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 18

   Region 4: I/O ports at c8e0 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCI Advanced Features

      AFCap: TP+ FLR+

      AFCtrl: FLR-

      AFStatus: TP-

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell PowerEdge M610 onboard EHCI

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 19

   Region 0: Memory at df2ff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

      AFCap: TP+ FLR+

      AFCtrl: FLR-

      AFStatus: TP-

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 24

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-0000ffff

   Memory behind bridge: df000000-df1fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity+ SERR+ NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0

         ExtTag- RBE+

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #1, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, ASPM L0s L1, Exit Latency L0s <256ns, L1 <4us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep+ BwNot- ASPMOptComp-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive+ BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal+ ErrFatal+ PMEIntEna+ CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: fee20000  Data: 40d1

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Virtual Channel

      Caps:   LPEVC=0 RefClk=100ns PATEntryBits=1

      Arb:   Fixed+ WRR32- WRR64- WRR128-

      Ctrl:   ArbSelect=Fixed

      Status:   InProgress-

      VC0:   Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

         Arb:   Fixed+ WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

         Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=ff

         Status:   NegoPending- InProgress-

   Capabilities: [180 v1] Root Complex Link

      Desc:   PortNumber=01 ComponentID=02 EltType=Config

      Link0:   Desc:   TargetPort=00 TargetComponent=02 AssocRCRB- LinkType=MemMapped LinkValid+

         Addr:   00000000feda8000

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell PowerEdge M610 onboard UHCI

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 21

   Region 4: I/O ports at cc00 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCI Advanced Features

      AFCap: TP+ FLR+

      AFCtrl: FLR-

      AFStatus: TP-

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell PowerEdge M610 onboard UHCI

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 20

   Region 4: I/O ports at cc20 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCI Advanced Features

      AFCap: TP+ FLR+

      AFCtrl: FLR-

      AFStatus: TP-

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell PowerEdge M610 onboard UHCI

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 21

   Region 4: I/O ports at cc40 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCI Advanced Features

      AFCap: TP+ FLR+

      AFCtrl: FLR-

      AFStatus: TP-

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell PowerEdge M610 onboard EHCI

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 21

   Region 0: Memory at df2ffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

      AFCap: TP+ FLR+

      AFCtrl: FLR-

      AFStatus: TP-

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=32

   Memory behind bridge: dc000000-dcffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d7800000-00000000d7ffffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity+ SERR+ NoISA- VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Dell 82801 PCI Bridge

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell 82801IB (ICH9) LPC Interface Controller

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 02) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

   Subsystem: Dell 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA Controller [IDE mode]

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 17

   Region 0: I/O ports at cce0 [size=8]

   Region 1: I/O ports at ccf8 [size=4]

   Region 2: I/O ports at cce8 [size=8]

   Region 3: I/O ports at ccfc [size=4]

   Region 4: I/O ports at ccb0 [size=16]

   Region 5: I/O ports at ccc0 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [b0] PCI Advanced Features

      AFCap: TP+ FLR+

      AFCtrl: FLR-

      AFStatus: TP-

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5709S Gigabit Ethernet (rev 20)

   Subsystem: Dell NetXtreme II BCM5709S Gigabit Ethernet

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 0

   Region 0: Memory at d8000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=1 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

      Product Name: Broadcom NetXtreme II Ethernet Controller

      Read-only fields:

         [PN] Part number: BCM95709C0

         [EC] Engineering changes: M610

         [SN] Serial number: 0123456789

         [MN] Manufacture ID: 31 30 32 38

         [V0] Vendor specific: 6.4.5

         [RV] Reserved: checksum good, 27 byte(s) reserved

      End

   Capabilities: [58] MSI: Enable- Count=1/16 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=9 Masked-

      Vector table: BAR=0 offset=0000c000

      PBA: BAR=0 offset=0000e000

   Capabilities: [ac] Express (v2) Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 512 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <4us, L1 <64us

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset- SlotPowerLimit 0.000W

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr+ NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 256 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, ASPM L0s L1, Exit Latency L0s <2us, L1 <2us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot- ASPMOptComp-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range ABCD, TimeoutDis+, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 65ms to 210ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

          EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Device Serial Number 5c-26-0a-ff-fe-fc-ac-dc

   Capabilities: [110 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt+ UnxCmplt+ RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP+ FCP+ CmpltTO+ CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC+ UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      CEMsk:   RxErr- BadTLP+ BadDLLP+ Rollover+ Timeout+ NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [150 v1] Power Budgeting <?>

   Capabilities: [160 v1] Virtual Channel

      Caps:   LPEVC=0 RefClk=100ns PATEntryBits=1

      Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128-

      Ctrl:   ArbSelect=Fixed

      Status:   InProgress-

      VC0:   Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

         Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

         Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=ff

         Status:   NegoPending- InProgress-

   Kernel driver in use: bnx2

01:00.1 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5709S Gigabit Ethernet (rev 20)

   Subsystem: Dell NetXtreme II BCM5709S Gigabit Ethernet

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 0

   Region 0: Memory at da000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=1 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

      Product Name: Broadcom NetXtreme II Ethernet Controller

      Read-only fields:

         [PN] Part number: BCM95709C0

         [EC] Engineering changes: M610

         [SN] Serial number: 0123456789

         [MN] Manufacture ID: 31 30 32 38

         [V0] Vendor specific: 6.4.5

         [RV] Reserved: checksum good, 27 byte(s) reserved

      End

   Capabilities: [58] MSI: Enable- Count=1/16 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=9 Masked-

      Vector table: BAR=0 offset=0000c000

      PBA: BAR=0 offset=0000e000

   Capabilities: [ac] Express (v2) Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 512 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <4us, L1 <64us

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset- SlotPowerLimit 0.000W

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr+ NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 256 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, ASPM L0s L1, Exit Latency L0s <2us, L1 <2us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot- ASPMOptComp-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range ABCD, TimeoutDis+, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 65ms to 210ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

          EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Device Serial Number 5c-26-0a-ff-fe-fc-ac-de

   Capabilities: [110 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt+ UnxCmplt+ RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP+ FCP+ CmpltTO+ CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC+ UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      CEMsk:   RxErr- BadTLP+ BadDLLP+ Rollover+ Timeout+ NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [150 v1] Power Budgeting <?>

   Capabilities: [160 v1] Virtual Channel

      Caps:   LPEVC=0 RefClk=100ns PATEntryBits=1

      Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128-

      Ctrl:   ArbSelect=Fixed

      Status:   InProgress-

      VC0:   Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

         Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

         Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=ff

         Status:   NegoPending- InProgress-

   Kernel driver in use: bnx2

02:00.0 Serial Attached SCSI controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS2008 PCI-Express Fusion-MPT SAS-2 [Falcon] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Dell PERC H200 Modular

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 0

   Region 0: I/O ports at fc00 [size=256]

   Region 1: Memory at df1f0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Region 3: Memory at df180000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   Expansion ROM at df000000 [disabled] [size=1M]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [68] Express (v2) Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 4096 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag+ AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset+ SlotPowerLimit 0.000W

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+ FLReset-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 5GT/s, Width x8, ASPM L0s, Exit Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot- ASPMOptComp-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range BC, TimeoutDis+, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 65ms to 210ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

          EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

   Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

      Unknown small resource type 00, will not decode more.

   Capabilities: [a8] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [c0] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=15 Masked-

      Vector table: BAR=1 offset=0000e000

      PBA: BAR=1 offset=0000f800

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt+ UnxCmplt+ RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP+ FCP+ CmpltTO+ CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC+ UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CEMsk:   RxErr+ BadTLP+ BadDLLP+ Rollover+ Timeout+ NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [138 v1] Power Budgeting <?>

   Kernel driver in use: mpt3sas

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82576 Gigabit Backplane Connection (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Gigabit ET Quad Port Mezzanine Card

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 0

   Region 0: Memory at ddfa0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

   Region 1: Memory at dd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Region 2: I/O ports at ecc0 [size=32]

   Region 3: Memory at ddff8000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Expansion ROM at dd800000 [disabled] [size=4M]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=1 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

      Masking: 00000000  Pending: 00000000

   Capabilities: [70] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=10 Masked-

      Vector table: BAR=3 offset=00000000

      PBA: BAR=3 offset=00002000

   Capabilities: [a0] Express (v2) Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 512 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <64us

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset+ SlotPowerLimit 0.000W

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+ FLReset-

         MaxPayload 256 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, ASPM L0s L1, Exit Latency L0s <4us, L1 <64us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot- ASPMOptComp-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range ABCD, TimeoutDis+, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 65ms to 210ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

          EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt+ UnxCmplt+ RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP+ FCP+ CmpltTO+ CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CEMsk:   RxErr+ BadTLP+ BadDLLP+ Rollover+ Timeout+ NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [140 v1] Device Serial Number a0-36-9f-ff-ff-0e-b5-f4

   Capabilities: [150 v1] Alternative Routing-ID Interpretation (ARI)

      ARICap:   MFVC- ACS-, Next Function: 1

      ARICtl:   MFVC- ACS-, Function Group: 0

   Capabilities: [160 v1] Single Root I/O Virtualization (SR-IOV)

      IOVCap:   Migration-, Interrupt Message Number: 000

      IOVCtl:   Enable- Migration- Interrupt- MSE- ARIHierarchy+

      IOVSta:   Migration-

      Initial VFs: 8, Total VFs: 8, Number of VFs: 0, Function Dependency Link: 00

      VF offset: 128, stride: 2, Device ID: 10ca

      Supported Page Size: 00000553, System Page Size: 00000001

      Region 0: Memory at 00000000ddc00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable)

      Region 3: Memory at 00000000ddc20000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable)

      VF Migration: offset: 00000000, BIR: 0

   Kernel driver in use: igb

03:00.1 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82576 Gigabit Backplane Connection (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Gigabit ET Quad Port Mezzanine Card

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 0

   Region 0: Memory at ddfc0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

   Region 1: Memory at dd400000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Region 2: I/O ports at ece0 [size=32]

   Region 3: Memory at ddffc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Expansion ROM at <ignored> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=1 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

      Masking: 00000000  Pending: 00000000

   Capabilities: [70] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=10 Masked-

      Vector table: BAR=3 offset=00000000

      PBA: BAR=3 offset=00002000

   Capabilities: [a0] Express (v2) Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 512 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <64us

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset+ SlotPowerLimit 0.000W

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+ FLReset-

         MaxPayload 256 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, ASPM L0s L1, Exit Latency L0s <4us, L1 <64us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot- ASPMOptComp-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range ABCD, TimeoutDis+, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 65ms to 210ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

          EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt+ UnxCmplt+ RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP+ FCP+ CmpltTO+ CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CEMsk:   RxErr+ BadTLP+ BadDLLP+ Rollover+ Timeout+ NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [140 v1] Device Serial Number a0-36-9f-ff-ff-0e-b5-f4

   Capabilities: [150 v1] Alternative Routing-ID Interpretation (ARI)

      ARICap:   MFVC- ACS-, Next Function: 0

      ARICtl:   MFVC- ACS-, Function Group: 0

   Capabilities: [160 v1] Single Root I/O Virtualization (SR-IOV)

      IOVCap:   Migration-, Interrupt Message Number: 000

      IOVCtl:   Enable- Migration- Interrupt- MSE- ARIHierarchy-

      IOVSta:   Migration-

      Initial VFs: 8, Total VFs: 8, Number of VFs: 0, Function Dependency Link: 01

      VF offset: 128, stride: 2, Device ID: 10ca

      Supported Page Size: 00000553, System Page Size: 00000001

      Region 0: Memory at 00000000ddc40000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable)

      Region 3: Memory at 00000000ddc60000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable)

      VF Migration: offset: 00000000, BIR: 0

   Kernel driver in use: igb

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82576 Gigabit Backplane Connection (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Gigabit ET Quad Port Mezzanine Card

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 0

   Region 0: Memory at defa0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

   Region 1: Memory at de000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Region 2: I/O ports at dcc0 [size=32]

   Region 3: Memory at deff8000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Expansion ROM at de800000 [disabled] [size=4M]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=1 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

      Masking: 00000000  Pending: 00000000

   Capabilities: [70] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=10 Masked-

      Vector table: BAR=3 offset=00000000

      PBA: BAR=3 offset=00002000

   Capabilities: [a0] Express (v2) Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 512 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <64us

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset+ SlotPowerLimit 0.000W

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+ FLReset-

         MaxPayload 256 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #1, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, ASPM L0s L1, Exit Latency L0s <4us, L1 <64us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot- ASPMOptComp-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range ABCD, TimeoutDis+, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 65ms to 210ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

          EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt+ UnxCmplt+ RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP+ FCP+ CmpltTO+ CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CEMsk:   RxErr+ BadTLP+ BadDLLP+ Rollover+ Timeout+ NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [140 v1] Device Serial Number a0-36-9f-ff-ff-0e-b5-f6

   Capabilities: [150 v1] Alternative Routing-ID Interpretation (ARI)

      ARICap:   MFVC- ACS-, Next Function: 1

      ARICtl:   MFVC- ACS-, Function Group: 0

   Capabilities: [160 v1] Single Root I/O Virtualization (SR-IOV)

      IOVCap:   Migration-, Interrupt Message Number: 000

      IOVCtl:   Enable- Migration- Interrupt- MSE- ARIHierarchy+

      IOVSta:   Migration-

      Initial VFs: 8, Total VFs: 8, Number of VFs: 0, Function Dependency Link: 00

      VF offset: 128, stride: 2, Device ID: 10ca

      Supported Page Size: 00000553, System Page Size: 00000001

      Region 0: Memory at 00000000dec00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable)

      Region 3: Memory at 00000000dec20000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable)

      VF Migration: offset: 00000000, BIR: 0

   Kernel driver in use: igb

04:00.1 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82576 Gigabit Backplane Connection (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Gigabit ET Quad Port Mezzanine Card

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 0

   Region 0: Memory at defc0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

   Region 1: Memory at de400000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Region 2: I/O ports at dce0 [size=32]

   Region 3: Memory at deffc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Expansion ROM at <ignored> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=1 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

      Masking: 00000000  Pending: 00000000

   Capabilities: [70] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=10 Masked-

      Vector table: BAR=3 offset=00000000

      PBA: BAR=3 offset=00002000

   Capabilities: [a0] Express (v2) Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 512 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <64us

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset+ SlotPowerLimit 0.000W

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+ FLReset-

         MaxPayload 256 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #1, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, ASPM L0s L1, Exit Latency L0s <4us, L1 <64us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot- ASPMOptComp-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range ABCD, TimeoutDis+, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 65ms to 210ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

          EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt+ UnxCmplt+ RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP+ FCP+ CmpltTO+ CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CEMsk:   RxErr+ BadTLP+ BadDLLP+ Rollover+ Timeout+ NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [140 v1] Device Serial Number a0-36-9f-ff-ff-0e-b5-f6

   Capabilities: [150 v1] Alternative Routing-ID Interpretation (ARI)

      ARICap:   MFVC- ACS-, Next Function: 0

      ARICtl:   MFVC- ACS-, Function Group: 0

   Capabilities: [160 v1] Single Root I/O Virtualization (SR-IOV)

      IOVCap:   Migration-, Interrupt Message Number: 000

      IOVCtl:   Enable- Migration- Interrupt- MSE- ARIHierarchy-

      IOVSta:   Migration-

      Initial VFs: 8, Total VFs: 8, Number of VFs: 0, Function Dependency Link: 01

      VF offset: 128, stride: 2, Device ID: 10ca

      Supported Page Size: 00000553, System Page Size: 00000001

      Region 0: Memory at 00000000dec40000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable)

      Region 3: Memory at 00000000dec60000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable)

      VF Migration: offset: 00000000, BIR: 0

   Kernel driver in use: igb

06:03.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd. MGA G200eW WPCM450 (rev 0a) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Dell PowerEdge M610 MGA G200eW WPCM450

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 32 (4000ns min, 8000ns max), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

   Region 0: Memory at d7800000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=8M]

   Region 1: Memory at dcffc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Region 2: Memory at dc000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8M]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at dc800000 [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-
```

Quote tags replaced by Code tags for easy reading. Excessive length trimmed.

-- NeddySeagoon

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manu_leo,

The maximum forum post size is 64k and your post was cropped as a result.  No matter, the important things are there.

Please use a pastebin for big things too. Its easier to search and quote from for your helpers.

I'm confused now.  Your original kernel has the Fusion menu off.

Its on in the kernel fragment you posted, so you must have reconfigured your kernel.

Did you mess up the kernel build/install?

Did the panic message change?

Lets get back to working with a self consistent data set before we investigate further.

What is the panic with the new kernel?

Pastebin the kernel .config - all of it.

We have your lspci, that won't change.

----------

## manu_leo

Hi Neddy, thanks for all the help. Please find the Kernel Panic screen shot

 *Quote:*   

> https://postimg.org/image/iy9uf1mt3/
> 
> 

 

Also, here is the .config file

 *Quote:*   

> http://pastebin.com/JG9VJMZV

 

I always had CONFIG_FUSION enabled, looks like some issue while copying. The updated .config attached has this parameter enabled.

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_FUSION=y
> 
> # CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set
> 
> CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=y
> ...

 

Thanks and looking forward to hear from you soon.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manu_leo,

Lets look at your kernel to see what you need for booting.

Your kernel needs to read the partition table. This is good.

```
CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y
```

Every common HDD aappears as SCSI, so that's needed

```
CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y
```

For your 

```
00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA Controller [IDE mode]
```

you need

```
CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y
```

Please switch it out of IDE mode in the BIOS if you want to use it for anything.

Your lspci says 

```
Kernel driver in use: mpt3sas
```

However, 

```
CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=y
```

 gets you mpt2sas

You need

```
 Prompt: LSI MPT Fusion SAS 3.0 & SAS 2.0 Device Driver                           │  

  │   Location:                                                                      │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                            │  

  │       -> SCSI device support                                                     │  

  │         -> SCSI low-level drivers (SCSI_LOWLEVEL [=y])                           │  

  │   Defined at drivers/scsi/mpt3sas/Kconfig:43                                     │  

  │   Depends on: SCSI_LOWLEVEL [=y] && PCI [=y] && SCSI [=y]                        │  

  │   Selects: SCSI_SAS_ATTRS [=m] && RAID_ATTRS [=n]                                │  

  │   Selected by: SCSI_MPT2SAS [=n] && SCSI_LOWLEVEL [=y] && PCI [=y] && SCSI [=y]  │  

```

As well as the Fusion Menu, you have

```
CONFIG_SCSI_MPT3SAS=y (this in the one you need)

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT3SAS_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS=y
```

Try turning off the CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS=y and the entire Fusion menu, in case you have several drivers fighting over your card.

----------

## manu_leo

Thanks Neddy. mpt3sas is already compiled in the kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_SCSI_MPT3SAS=y
> 
> CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS_MAX_SGE=128
> 
> CONFIG_SCSI_MPT3SAS_MAX_SGE=128

 

I have disabled CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS and recompiled the kernel. Kernel panic is still there.

Please suggest.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manu_leo,

And the Fusion menu, which provides another but different mpt2sas?

----------

## manu_leo

Neddy, you want me to remove Fusion driver which is under Device Drivers section?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manu_leo,

Yes.  The symbol is CONFIG_FUSION=y ... its a menu of older Fusion drivers.

----------

## manu_leo

Hi Neddy 

This is what I have - Inside Device Driver --> 'Fusion MPT device support', I have selected only 'Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SAS' as you can see below. There is no option to disable 'CONFIG_FUSION' because if I do so, I will not be able to select 'Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SAS' which comes only when it is selected.

 *Quote:*   

> --- Fusion MPT device support                                                                                                      │ │  
> 
>   │ │                                                            < >   Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SPI                                                                                          │ │  
> 
>   │ │                                                            <*>   Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SAS                                                                                          │ │  
> ...

 

Please suggest.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manu_leo,

The kernel has several different drivers for 

```
Serial Attached SCSI controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic ...
```

The one you need provides Kernel driver in use: mpt3sas.

That driver is not under  

```
[ ] Fusion MPT device support  ----
```

 so turn than off.  Anything in that menu may fight with the  mpt3sas driver.

You need  

```
<*>   LSI MPT Fusion SAS 3.0 & SAS 2.0 Device Driver
```

 for your

```
Serial Attached SCSI controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS2008 PCI-Express Fusion-MPT SAS-2 [Falcon] (rev 03)
```

The kernel help says

```
  │ CONFIG_SCSI_MPT3SAS:                                                                           │  

  │                                                                                                │  

  │ This driver supports PCI-Express SAS 12Gb/s Host Adapters.                                     │  

  │                                                                                                │  

  │ Symbol: SCSI_MPT3SAS [=y]                                                                      │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                               │  

  │ Prompt: LSI MPT Fusion SAS 3.0 & SAS 2.0 Device Driver                                         │  

  │   Location:                                                                                    │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                          │  

  │       -> SCSI device support                                                                   │  

  │         -> SCSI low-level drivers (SCSI_LOWLEVEL [=y])                                         │  

  │   Defined at drivers/scsi/mpt3sas/Kconfig:43                                                   │  

  │   Depends on: SCSI_LOWLEVEL [=y] && PCI [=y] && SCSI [=y]                                      │  

  │   Selects: SCSI_SAS_ATTRS [=n] && RAID_ATTRS [=n]                                              │  

  │   Selected by: SCSI_MPT2SAS [=n] && SCSI_LOWLEVEL [=y] && PCI [=y] && SCSI [=y]
```

Notice the kernel symbol name SCSI_MPT3SAS, which is what your lspci showed was in use.

----------

## manu_leo

Thanks Neddy, disabled 'Fusion MPT device support', rebuild the kernel , 'LSI MPT Fusion SAS 3.0 & SAS 2.0 Device Driver' was already enabled, still getting the kernel panic error.

Latest .config file

 *Quote:*   

> http://pastebin.com/qC82qh2M
> 
> 

 

Kernel panic

 *Quote:*   

> https://postimg.org/image/osmfzlkab/

 

Please suggest

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manu_leo,

We need the text string that was printed at the top of the panic.

From the image of the panic, your console appears to be in 80x24 text mode and the frame buffer console, mhich would naturally give more on the scree, in not being used.

Maybe you can confirm this?

With the framebuffer console in use, you would get one tux logo per core at the top of the screen.

Your video card is

```
06:03.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd. MGA G200eW WPCM450 (rev 0a) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Dell PowerEdge M610 MGA G200eW WPCM450 
```

The driver for that is 

```
# CONFIG_DRM_MGAG200 is not set
```

```

  ┌──────── Kernel modesetting driver for MGA G200 server engines ────────┐

  │ CONFIG_DRM_MGAG200:                                                   │  

  │                                                                       │  

  │ This is a KMS driver for the MGA G200 server chips, it                │  

  │ does not support the original MGA G200 or any of the desktop          │  

  │ chips. It requires 0.3.0 of the modesetting userspace driver,         │  

  │ and a version of mga driver that will fail on KMS enabled             │  

  │ devices.                                                              │  

  │                                                                       │  

  │                                                                       │  

  │ Symbol: DRM_MGAG200 [=n]                                              │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                      │  

  │ Prompt: Kernel modesetting driver for MGA G200 server engines         │  

  │   Location:                                                           │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                 │  

  │       -> Graphics support                                             │  

  │   Defined at drivers/gpu/drm/mgag200/Kconfig:1                        │  

  │   Depends on: HAS_IOMEM [=y] && DRM [=m] && PCI [=y]                  │  

  │   Selects: DRM_KMS_HELPER [=m] && DRM_TTM [=y]                        │  
```

This won't fix your problem but it may let us see the panic message.

----------

## manu_leo

Thanks Neddy, this is the new Kernel panic after enabling the Matrox drivers for graphic.

 *Quote:*   

> https://postimg.org/image/nqfhf4vwx/

 

Not sure what exactly are we missing here. The only driver in use is the mpt3sas which is added in the kernel.

Appreciate all your help.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manu_leo,

That that not changed the video resolution.

Did you get a row of Tux logos during boot?

Without more information, its getting difficult.   Can you video the boot and post the video?

The line we want is off the top of the screen.

Alternatives are to try a serial console or net console.

A serial console needs a serial port on both machines. The one on the capture machine can be a USB to serial adapor.

The one on the machine under investigation needs to be a real serial port.

I've never used net console.

----------

## Jaglover

Sorry not reading the whole thread, what controller exactly is your HDD connected to? And what your kernel command line looks like?

----------

